# Primadophilus Reuteri Made By Natures Way



## Jasmine523 (Apr 3, 2007)

I just received yesterday! I have read great things about this product!One question, currently I am taking the Lactobacillus Acidophilus (1 at night b-4 bed). Can I take one of each right before bed?Is it okay to take at the same time? Is it better to take with meals?Thanks so much for any replies! I am new to the probiotic thing and appreciate any feedback!(I am also eating 1 Activia a day mixed with either 1/2 cup of Dannon Plain or Stonyfield Farms plain yogurt ~ this has replaced my ice cream habit







)


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Jasmine523 said:


> I just received yesterday! I have read great things about this product!One question, currently I am taking the Lactobacillus Acidophilus (1 at night b-4 bed). Can I take one of each right before bed?Is it okay to take at the same time? Is it better to take with meals?Thanks so much for any replies! I am new to the probiotic thing and appreciate any feedback!(I am also eating 1 Activia a day mixed with either 1/2 cup of Dannon Plain or Stonyfield Farms plain yogurt ~ this has replaced my ice cream habit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

I use this too...This is the kind of probiotic I use and have had great results with my crohns and IBS that I sugger with (crohns for 16 yrs and IBS for 4 yrs)...It has guaranteed intestinal release, works great for vaginal health as well (keeping the flora balanced there too), has kept my mouth ulcers/sores at bay, havn't had one since taking this probiotic and I used to get tons. Only one/day is needed so a bottle of 90 caps lasts me 3 months, which for 28.00 CDN, that's pretty reasonable. Really worth googling, better yet, if you're not happy with or not sure where to start with regards to probiotics I highly recommend this one, no gas or bloatedness from it either. I'm sure it's fine to take with another one as well but for me I don't find it necessary...it also doesn't specify on the bottle if it has to be taken with food or the time of day, I just take mine in the evening.Take care


----------



## Jasmine523 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank You so much for the reply!I will start them tonight. I was pleased also that these were not too expensive.Good to know also it helps with vaginal health also.THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RachelleKaufman (Feb 26, 2005)

Jasmine523 said:


> Thank You so much for the reply!I will start them tonight. I was pleased also that these were not too expensive.Good to know also it helps with vaginal health also.THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!










I just wanted to tell Jasmine that I first I tried Ganaden and had only gas and bloating.I read a member's good experience with Reuteri and ordered it along with SensitiveColon Support. I had positive results after one day and can now eat anything again!I took both one pill, once a day to start. Now I take Reuteri everyday and Colon Support every other. It's been about a month and now colon cramping! I thoughtI would be sufferingn the rets of my life.


----------

